# the color test



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

maybe this should go under games....but thought it would be fun for yall

Click here: http://www.humorsphere.com/fun/8787/colortest.swf


your answer honestly!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

first time was 0% i didnt read the directions 
second time was 88%
Third was 100%


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> first time was 0% i didnt read the directions
> second time was 88%
> Third was 100%


:haha:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

First was 0

Second was 100...I figured it out on the last one of the first try


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

88% first try
100% second


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

88% using a touchpad while driving! lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

0...25:thinking:...100.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

88......100


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

That s**t ain't funny.





Just sayin'


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Stupid brain.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

88 1st try


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

88 first try. 100 second.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

ummmm:thinking: wonder why everyone is getting 88 on first try? (Don't feel bad so did i not once but twice then got 100) lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Since we're all perfect, it was probably the word BROWN. The colour was deceiving. It could have been either....in my opinion


----------

